# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  اینده برنامه نویسی در ایران(علما جواب دهند)

## saed2006

با سلام دانشجو سال سوم اما ناامید از بعضی نظرات پیرامون اینده برنامه نویسی در ایران
علمای کار کشته نظر دهند اگر اینده شغلی خوبی دارد در چه شاخه هایی؟(درامد خوب)نهفته میباشد
در کل هر راهنمایی دارید بفرمایید

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

ببین دوست عزیز
معمولا یه متخصص هیچ وقت توی  کسب در آمد یا کار کردن تجاری در نمی مونه.
منظور من از متخصص مهندس کامپیوتر نیست.
سعی کنید توی زمینه ای که احساس می کنید بهش علاقه دارید یا توانایی پیشرفت توی اون زمینه رو دارید متخصص بشید.
شاخه های علم کامپیوتر کم نیستند ، همینطور توانایی شما.
پس وقت رو از دست ندید و زودتر توی یه زمینه Master بشید.

----------


## persianshadow

فقط یه جمله :  " اطلاعات دانشگاه هی رو فراموش کن ! مطالعه مستمر و دقیق رو خودت پی بگیر "

----------


## محمد میرمصطفی

سلام، منم موافقم که اطلاعات دانشگاه بدرد نمی خوره، اما مدرکش گاهی چرا.
به نظر من باید بیبنی می خوایی چیکاره بشی.
Web Desigmder, Application Designer, Graphist, ...?

----------


## persianshadow

البته باید ذکر کنم که دانشگاه ها تنها جایی است که می توانید نیروی جوان و با انگیزه پیدا کنید که قصد تغییر و تحول 

دارند.

----------

